# Enterprise Library 4.0 Release



## Kreij (May 23, 2008)

For those of  you who write application code using VS2008, Microsoft has released Entrprise Library 4.0 (May 2008)



> *Enterprise Library 4.0 - May 2008*
> Brief Description
> Enterprise Library is a collection of reusable application blocks designed to assist developers with common enterprise development challenges. This release includes: Caching, Cryptography, Data Access, Exception Handling, Logging, Policy Injection, Security, Validation, and Unity Application Blocks.
> 
> ...



You can get it HERE.
Registration (Login using your Messenger, Hotmail or Passport account) is required.
(You do not have to be a MSDN Subscriber)

Download is 30MB and includes source code for the application blocks.


----------

